# Thinking Portugal - any pointers?



## viks (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello All
We were meant to go skiing but with conditions not being great decided we fancy a bit heat, well warmer than here!
We are thinking about going to Portugal for the last 2 weeks in April, we have done a lot of travelling around Franch, Germany, Italy etc but not been over to Spain/Portugal in the van. 
Any tips on 
Cheapest Ferry? We have 3 kids. 
is there an equivalent to Aires/Stellplatz etc, can you wild camp?
great places to go?
average weather?
Any other hints or tips we might need.
I am going to have a good read through the forum with my cuppa, this is the best bit of the trip - the planning!
Thanks
Viks


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

With the exception of 1 we found the Portuguese 'Aires' to be as, or more, expensive than campsites.
That's the consout of the way :lol: 

Have only been to Portugal once but spent some weeks there and had a great time we had 10 weeks to play with so not really able to give advice re quickest route etc. If you search the Spain and Portugal travel forums you will find lots of information.

Have a great time. 

Sue


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Choose your route carefully and do not become a victim of the electronic tolls :roll: .. A bit of reading you might like to follow between now and April http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-99822-.html


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Suedew 
Once more Vicarious Books should be able to help with Aires, as they do in Spain and France. 
Tips? Roads can feel quite narrow at times with houses built up to the kerb and large trucks sharing the road with you. 
We found that on occasions, some of the 'interesting' villages had a road leading to the centre where cars could maneavour but in order for us to turn back, tables and chairs where people were eating had to be moved away. 
We saw many places where 'wild' camping in vans was taking place. A large number of vans on one occasion were clustered around a 'No Camping' sign. 
The sea can be very cold and they do NOT speak Spanish; even when you speak very loudly. 
Life is an adventure...........enjoy all!


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Hi Suedew
> and they do NOT speak Spanish; even when you speak very loudly.
> Life is an adventure...........enjoy all!


Is that because they are Portugese  During our 8 weeks in Portugal we found the people friendly ... and discovered that French is often a second language at school


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

CandA said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > Is that because they are Portugese  During our 8 weeks in Portugal we found the people friendly ... and discovered that French is often a second language at school
> ...


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

When we spent 6 weeks in Portugal last year, we found the natives very friendly indeed, always willing to help and always had a smile.

Keith


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Hi Suedew
> Once more Vicarious Books should be able to help with Aires, as they do in Spain and France.
> Tips? Roads can feel quite narrow at times with houses built up to the kerb and large trucks sharing the road with you.
> We found that on occasions, some of the 'interesting' villages had a road leading to the centre where cars could maneavour but in order for us to turn back, tables and chairs where people were eating had to be moved away.
> ...


Hi Rosalen, we were using the vicarious books guides to aires in Spain and Portugal.
Have to agree the sea is not warm in November. However grandson was not in agreement with that sentiment kids :roll: He holidayed in Albufeira while we were there.
Have yet to try wild camping, but am sure i will one of these days, unless cousin's drive counts. :lol:

oops sorry off topic.

Can recommend Armacao de Pera campsite, within walking distance of the sea, good facilities, swimming pool in season (but this is extra and per person too) some great places for eating especially for fish lovers.
This is one site we will go back to. managed without hook up even with John using CPAP (ventilator) overnight in November, solar panel charged the batteries ok.
Sue


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We are in Portugal now and having a good time plenty of aires , sites and wild camping . Well worth a visit.


Paul & Lynne


----------

